# Anyone else...



## KBbottles (Aug 28, 2011)

Think shows like storage wars, pickers, etc... Are all scripted and planted with antiques just to add to the hype of the show?


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

Pickers not so much, ALL THE OTHERS 100% Fake...some of them show the disclaimer at the start of each episode...


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

I like storage wars because of the group of characters but the values they place on their own items is laughable....[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmmm interesting!  I never noticed the disclaimer.  Yea it is quite comical!


----------



## peejrey (Aug 28, 2011)

I love Pickers.. the others are okay.
 At least it's not that stupid "Lizard Lick Towing"..


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Hmmm interesting!  I never noticed the disclaimer.  Yea it is quite comical!


 Auction Hunters and another have a disclaimer...Lizard Lick and the Repo Show...LOL...I have an idiot buddy that thinks they're real sometimes...I need new friends...lol


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll admit to the guilty pleasures of Storage Wars/Auction Hunters. And of course Pawn Stars. Pickers after about 4 episodes in for me, I saw enough rusty bikes and signs for quite a while. 
 The storage shows at least show the stuff bought that is going to end up in dumpster or the flea market.
 I do know some people who kill at the storage auctions. They have an outlet for the larger amounts of "junk" that we all accumulate. They score some really nice pieces in many categories.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 28, 2011)

I HAVE BEEN TO STORAGE AUCTIONS ..STRANGE VERY STRANGE... PEOPLE AT THOSE THINGS . HAD A FRIEND WHO BOUGHT OVER 200 GUMBALL MACHINES ..THE STANDS THAT THEY BOLTED TO ALL IN PIECES ..AND SPARE PARTS..NOT TO MENTION THE CANDY THAT WENT INTO THEM..BUT NO KEYS TO THEM.. TOOK HIM 6 MONTHS TO SELL ENOUGHT OF THEM TO MAKE A PROFIT.THERE WERE ALWAY STORIES OF FINDS WORTH THOUSANDS...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Auction Hunters I believe is real, however our perception is altered... The disclaimer says they buy hundreds of units each year, and only show the best ones on the show... That I can understand, to an extent.

 But Storage Wars is obviously staged. It's very clear that the units are stocked full of goods most of the time. One episode, there was $60,000 worth of lighting machines, unopened in their original shipping boxes, as if they just arrived from overseas. Another one they "found" a bunch of bars of solid gold... COME ON! Who would leave all that crap in their storage unit?

 Pickers is definitely real, but I'm sure they get turned down a lot more often than not. They only show the times where they get the go-ahead to buy things.


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Auction Hunters I believe is real, however our perception is altered... The disclaimer says they buy hundreds of units each year, and only show the best ones on the show... That I can understand, to an extent.
> 
> ...


 Hunters show recreations of their best finds, not the actual auctions they won and I still think they BS about that too...


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't intentionally watch any of that crap, and yes it is _all_ crap. Not only does the bursting-at-the-seams BS infuriate me, but very time I do catch a random episode I get a little bit more stupid. I used to feel the same way about antiques roadshow (still do).


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> I don't intentionally watch any of that crap, and yes it is _all_ crap. Not only does the bursting-at-the-seams BS infuriate me, but very time I do catch a random episode I get a little bit more stupid. I used to feel the same way about antiques roadshow (still do).


 I only watch roadshow looking for Paterson items, I dvr it and then run right thru it in 5 minutes unless it has something from my area...


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

I think most everything on TV is set up to make it more interesting from time to time, I think American Pickers is mostly real, I remember a few episodes where they were finding things for museums like the NASCAR  hall of fame and some of it seemed pre set,  But that was a special  pick anyway.  Most if it, I think is real and they seem like down to earth guys.

 The storage shows do seem like a set up alot, that people would own this type of stuff and not have money to pay there storage and to find so much of it seems set up alot of the time,. though I'm sure some of the owners die or go to prison and run into other hardships.
 They have storage auctions around my town but I don't go, I couldn't afford what they pay so I wouldn't really know how it goes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe I did a little too much LDS, smoked too many mushrooms, and chewed on too many Peyote leaves, but even I know that.. ..deep breath...  EVERYTHING you see on TV is written, recorded, directed, edited, and produced very thoroughly.. you want real? some of that Youtube stuff is real..


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 28, 2011)

Storage units are expensive. Make a choice between mortgage, food, etc or letting my unit lapse...
 If i had to move out of our Victorian and into a 900SF house like my sister does in Orange County, i'd be needing a couple units. 
 Between housing and job markets in California, it doesn't surprise me what they find.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 29, 2011)

On storage units,
 They should come over here. A friend of mine from old who is now homeless and a street person was living in his for quite awhile. That would be a good episode
 don't you think?[]

 After he got kicked out I got him set up with a plane ticket and he went to live with his mom.


----------



## BillinMo (Aug 29, 2011)

I've heard a radio interview with a reality-show producer who says that 99% of the footage taken is never used, and it's all carefully edited to create stories from next to nothing. 

 The shows are fun to watch, but have no educational value at all for anyone really interrested in old things.  On a Pawn Stars show just a few weeks ago, they were gushing about a railroad lantern and how it would be sold for 300.00 or more -- but five minutes of research would have shown them that the globe was completely wrong for that type of lantern and not original.


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 29, 2011)

These shows are simple entertainment, they thrive on that feeling that all collectors/junk fans feel when pulling up to a bustling flea market or put the shovel into a probed out spot. That excitement of "what if.." and what lies just beneath that pile? They should never serve as an educational device nor as a blanket summary of collecters in general. They will fall to the wayside once producers find a way to spin someone else's lifestyle. I have to say that I have seen so many value errors on storage wars and esp. Pawn stars. In the one episode he is amped to buy a Dylan record for fifty bucks. I could find that album right now for .50 to 1.00 all day long. Makes the whole she bang seem pretty dumb. Don't even get me started on Cash n Cari. What with her re-purposing of things, " look I painted this antique table pastel pink and bedazzled it, now it's re-purposed". My ass, it's still a table and now it's even uglier! Ahhhhhh! Sorry, ranting.-Joe


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 30, 2011)

I have really liked American Pickers from the very beginning just because it gives you that feeling of digging around in someones junk and finding some treasure which is something I have always enjoyed doing. However, I've always been aware that any reality show is scripted or edited to some extent to make "good" tv. It seems like the success of American Pickers has led to a lot more of these types of shows popping up all over cable tv. I like to watch most of these shows and I think there is an educational element to some of them but I see them as simply entertainment like most tv shows.

 These are all the shows I am aware of that are currently airing including a couple new ones. I would be interested to know if there are any other similar shows out there that I have not seen so add to this list if you know of any other ones not listed here:

 American Pickers
 Pawn Stars
 American Restoration
 Storage Wars
 Auction Hunters
 Dirty Money
 Auction Kings
 Buried Treasure


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 30, 2011)

American Pickers should be called American Thieves. I wonder what those people who sold them items think when they see the prices the Pickers are going to sell their items for.  The Pickers seem to find a lot of elderly people who live out in rural areas and badger them until they sell them the pieces they want. Guess I just don't like to see people taken advantage of.


----------



## BillinMo (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd say they're thieves if the people actually receive the amount mentioned on the show, and the item actually sells for the amount the picker claims it will... and in my opinion both numbers are highly suspect.


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily call them thieves.  Everyone deserves to make a living.  It is their business as is a "broker" of any sort.  When you have buyers seeking specific items and can find product for such buyer, you have a nice amount of control over both parties.  You still deliver a decent amount of cash for the seller and the seller does not have to make any effort finding or negotiating with a buyer themselves.  

 Who's to say what the buyer might have paid if the sale happened directly?  In this case, it's pickers, brokers, dealers, etc... that keep the value of our items up.  []


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2011)

I think Plumbata said it best , they are all a bunch of crap , Pickers and the whole bunch of them .


----------



## glass man (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Picklejar
> 
> These shows are simple entertainment, they thrive on that feeling that all collectors/junk fans feel when pulling up to a bustling flea market or put the shovel into a probed out spot. That excitement of "what if.." and what lies just beneath that pile? They should never serve as an educational device nor as a blanket summary of collecters in general. They will fall to the wayside once producers find a way to spin someone else's lifestyle. I have to say that I have seen so many value errors on storage wars and esp. Pawn stars. In the one episode he is amped to buy a Dylan record for fifty bucks. I could find that album right now for .50 to 1.00 all day long. Makes the whole she bang seem pretty dumb. Don't even get me started on Cash n Cari. What with her re-purposing of things, " look I painted this antique table pastel pink and bedazzled it, now it's re-purposed". My ass, it's still a table and now it's even uglier! Ahhhhhh! Sorry, ranting.-Joe


 

 YEP I saw the dylan record one..50 bucks?Dam I have over three thousand albums...man if I could get 50 dollars apiece for them I would sell them in a second!

 Also hardly see bottles on these shows..did see a couple of harden fire bottles with contents a guy appraised them at 200 bucks apiece...they were the most common ones and that is high price...but then I ain't the "expert" like the guy they were seeing.I bought one for 60 bucks in 96...have they gone up that much?JAMIE


----------



## xxfollyxx (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  geezer39
> 
> American Pickers should be called American Thieves. I wonder what those people who sold them items think when they see the prices the Pickers are going to sell their items for.  The Pickers seem to find a lot of elderly people who live out in rural areas and badger them until they sell them the pieces they want. Guess I just don't like to see people taken advantage of.


 
 Many of these elderly people don't have the means or motivation to sell these items at a retail price like the Pickers do. They don't have a store or the knowhow to use Ebay.  I don't pick like these guys but my general resale rule is to at lease double whatever I put out, including the item price, gas, shipping, packaging, fees. 
 These retards just happen to stumble accross a few items that are worth much more than they estimate.

 Its unfortunate but if the pickers didn't come by and buy these items, the people would likely take them to their grave and they would end up in an estate sale, where some other resellers would get their hands on them. 
 I think these people spent their entire lives collecting things, they are better off selling them and enjoying the money while they can.


----------



## carobran (Aug 31, 2011)

[8|]i like pickers and pawn stars and auction kings.................im sure theres fairly fake but good intertainment....................the shows i cant stand is where everybody is allways getting into fights and screaming..........................anybody notice how on storage hunters they're the only ones that ever bid?


----------

